# Crock Pots & Ribs



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Hockey is on NBC saturdays and i want to make crock pot (i own a rival so it is crock pot) ribs. Do you brown your ribs in the broiler first or just combine everything in the crock and let cook? My rival crock-pot is the 6 Qt. Oval Smart-Pot[emoji]8482[/emoji] Programmable Slow Cooker. For some reason my sister figured I would like. I'm not sure what sauce I'm going to use, a Asian bottle sauce like the ribs you get the take out places or a sauce Susan type bottle sauce which is mostly apricot glaze. Got the ribs at Costoc not the babby back but these are the regular ribs that run around $16 a pack of 2 full racks. I already mixed a brwon sugar, onion & garlic powder for a rub with some dried parsley throwen in.
Check this New one from Rval, looks pretty neat.
http://www.crockpot.com/bbq-pit/learnmore.html :chef:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I can't endorse ribs in the crockpot. Pork shoulder, OK, but not ribs. Ribs need to be in the smoker, grill, or oven, low and slow.

I am doing some asian ribs tonight in the oven. I'm using a bottled Lee Kum Kee char-siu sauce to marinate then a few thin fresh coats in the last hour to give them that glaze.

Phil


----------



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

I have done country style ribs in my crock pot several times. I know it probably sounds weird but I simmer mine in water on the stove first, just like you would do with beer and brats. I then slow cook them for as many hours as I can. I dont add so much sauce that they are completely covered but a pretty good amount. They turn out awesome, not the same as slowly smoked, but for what they are, they're good!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Cook your ribs in the slow cooker with as little extra liquid as possible, as Natalie suggests. Then before you serve them, brush them with sauce or sprinkle with spices and grill or broil them to crisp the outside.

Is this as good as smoking them properly, for hours, over hardwood? Of course not! (Phil is right about that) But it's easy, it gives you a tender, flavorful rib, and hey, you've already got the crock pot!


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

of course cooking out over a grill is best but not in the middle of winter :lol: . I like the crock pot so i can start them and forget until game time. I read not everything is good for crock pots but seen may recipes for ribs which shows it can be done. Matter of fact i have done them when i first got the thing but that was few years ago. I have smoke the ribs in beer over the grill before so how long would you let them simmer on the stove top in beer? 

I'm testing cooking in the crock pot today so everything will go right for tomorrow. I'm making a london broil which i browned on both sides first, then browned some onions and both went into the pot. Added 1/4 cup beef broth mixed with some BBQ sauce and poured it on top. Set it to cook for 8 hours but the max for mine is 10. Do you add some oil to the crock bottom to prevent sticking?


----------



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

I have simmered my ribs for upto an hour just because I had other things to do and that's great because you can't overcook them. I just like to make sure that they are cooked all the way through.


----------



## rick_in_tampa (Apr 1, 2006)

For spareribs, I usually start cooking my ribs (dry rub and marinate overnight first) in the crockpot (or covered roasting pan in oven - a little beer in the bottom). When they are just about falling off the bone, then I transfer to the grill to crisp outside a little and apply BBQ sauce (broiler may work if too cold outside).

Country style ribs I have cooked entirely in the crockpot.


----------



## bandregg (Jun 25, 2003)

Feh! All a crockpot or par-boiling ribs will get you are mushy ribs. If it's too cold outside to grill them or smoke them use the oven. 225'F four to six hours: tender, juicy, falling off the bone, but not mushy.


----------



## ricib (Jun 28, 2005)

I guess it's just personal preference.

I use my crock pot for ribs all the time,, cut 'em up in to 1/2 or 1/3 slabs, and cover with BBQ sauce, for a bit extra I throw in some Coca-Cola or better yet, Cherry Coke. "set it and forget it" for 6 hours or so, and no mushy-ness.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Dagger,

Try the following recipes, be sure to read the reviews for suggested improvements:

 Amazing Ribs 
 Slow Cooker Barbecue Ribs 
 Slow-Cooked German Short Ribs 
 Honey Ribs 

I'm also moving this to the Recipe Forum.


----------

